# Help! Engorged/ clogged udder



## hildebootstrap (9 mo ago)

My goat kidded five days ago, difficult birth of quads with two surviving. She had a bad fever, likely a uterine infection following (got antibiotics), but is recovering and doing pretty well new, except....
Her left udder is hard as a rock and HUGE. the kids, who are very small, are not stripping it effectively. They are clearly hungry and not getting enough milk, though her udder is enormous and rock hard. Today we milked to clear it, and a LOT of thick cottage cheesey clogs came out at first, but the udder remained very hard and did not soften, and then it did not let down freely. Instead I am now working hard to express thin, usually clear streams of fluid. Clear, not white. 
I have been doing hot compresses, massage, working to express a blockage but there is not single lump, only a rock hard udder all over. And no relief, just the clear thin stingy fluid expressing.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

That does not sound good at all.. Apparently from what you’ve been doing and it has not helped, I can not help u! But I highly suggest u join “the goat spot forum” go download it right now.. normally answers to what u have is answered quickly...


----------



## Raven_445 (9 mo ago)

Most likely some form of mastitis but I don’t know enough about the subject to be able to say what type. Pictures?


----------

